# 25.05.2011: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2011)

*25.05.2011: Neues vom DAV​*

* Angeln & Fischen 07/2011 mit interessanten Neuigkeiten für Angler erscheint am 15. Juni 2011 im Blinker.* 
Rabatt für DAV-Vereinsmitglieder und jeder DAV-Vereinsvorsitzende bekommt den Blinker vom DAV-Dachverband monatlich kostenlos zugesendet!
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=44 


* DAV-Anglertreff für Menschen mit Behinderung 2011*
Am 21. Mai 2011 fand der Anglertreff des Deutschen Anglerverbandes für Menschen mit Behinderung statt. Bilder vom gemeinschaftlichen Hegefischen des Referates Behindertensport unter der Leitung von Hans-Peter Weineck am Saale-Altarm in Nienburg bei Bernburg/Saale, zu dem auch der DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein anwesend war, werden in der Galerie gezeigt.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=302&Itemid=313


* Die Helme ist Flusslandschaft des Jahres 2012/2013* 
Die Flusslandschaft des Jahres wird alle zwei Jahre von den NaturFreunden Deutschlands e.V.  und dem Deutschen Anglerverband e.V. ausgeschrieben und dem Bundesumweltministerium gemeldet. Der Titel soll auf die ökologische, ökonomische und soziokulturelle Bedeutung der Flüsse und der sie umgebenden Landschaft aufmerksam machen, Maßnahmen zur Erhaltung, zum Schutz und zur Renaturierung von Flusslandschaften und ihrer Lebensgemeinschaften initiieren, das Wiedererreichen einer hohen Durchgängigkeit unterstützen und naturnahe Wander- und Erholungsgebiete fördern.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=301&Itemid=312 


* Das wunderbare Erlebnis von verträglicher Bewegung in der Natur* 
Das Kuratorium Sport und Natur e.V.  (KSuN) ist die größte Interessensvereinigung im Bereich des Natursports in Deutschland. Am 12. Mai 2011 nahm der DAV in Berlin an der diesjährigen Mitgliederversammlung des KSuN teil.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=300&Itemid=311


*Brandenburg ehrt seine Anglerkönige* 
Anlässlich des 21. Verbandstages des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V. (LAVB), der am 30. April 2011 in Rangsdorf nahe Berlin stattfand, zeichnete Brandenburgs Landwirtschaftsminister Jörg Vogelsänger die erfolgreichsten Angler des letzten Jahres aus. Auch DAV-Präsident Günter Markstein ließ es sich nicht nehmen, am Verbandstag des LAVB teilzunehmen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=299&Itemid=310


----------

